# Will Making Brownies Make The Whole House Smell Like Marijuana?



## borntoshine (Jun 6, 2011)

I've never ever used marijuana when baking something.. I'm planning to do some experimenting next week so I just want to know if it will stink up my house?


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 7, 2011)

Make it into butter first, and when its ready just melt the butter and replace the oil on a "just add water and oil" packet of brownie mix...REALLY simple!

EDIT: Iv never baked with just ground up weed, so I cant answer your original question, but making butter doesnt smell too strongly, not more than smoking a joint anyways.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jun 7, 2011)

I typically find it smells worse when I make the butter as opposed to when I bake it into something. It will still smell a little though when baking, depending on the strength of the butter.

I like to make cannabutter using a crock pot, a stick or two of butter, and a bunch of trim. Add the trim and butter to the crock, then top it off with water. Leave for 10-12 hours on LOW (I usually start it at high for a couple hours and switch it to low after an hour or two), stirring occasionally and adding more water if necessary. When finished, I strain out the plant material using a standard grocery store tea strainer, and put the butter + water mixture into a large dish/bowl and put in the fridge for a few hours. The butter will form a visible layer on top of the water which is easily removed once hardened. I wrap the finished product in foil and toss it in the freezer until I need it.

The beauty of this method is it traps the nasty unwanted plant material in the water, which you then discard once you've removed the butter.

One stick of butter can hold a ridiculous amount of THC (in the range of ounces), so it is up to you how strong to make it.

I whole-heartedly disagree with the comments of Harrekin above that making butter doesn't smell too strong. It stinks up EVERYTHING when making it, far less so when baking with it.


----------



## Chem Dawg (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah my wife hates when I make brownies.. That's why when she leaves @ 8:30 this am I'll be putting my apron on!


----------



## Naminator (Jun 7, 2011)

Or do the smart thing....

Fill a masson jar with butter, bud/trim and water. Seal it with a lid. Put it in a crockpot (slow cooker) with enough water to mostly cover the jar. The weed still cooks on low temp just fine but the house smells like nothing.

I left and came back after work and I could not smell weed in my apartment.


EDIT: 

I baked cookies with Cannabutter. Worked fine. No smell other then cookies. Generally speaking the baked goods smell more then the weed.


----------



## Derple (Jun 8, 2011)

With my method of making it, it smells out the whole house, but I usually turn on some fans and stuff


----------



## Derple (Jun 8, 2011)

Hope I helped


----------



## gioua (Jun 8, 2011)

you can also use a mason jar and place all your weed and oil (butter) and then put this into a hot water crockpot or pot... and there is no smell (less you open the jar) then once you bake the smell will appear but not as bad as open cooking..

FWIW... I have stopped making oils... why? I just decarb the weed then dry sift it into whatever I am making... seems to be more potent faster and if made right very nutty tasting


----------



## borntoshine (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sso (Jun 8, 2011)

whats decarb?


----------



## akgrown (Jun 11, 2011)

decarboxyelation(sp?), google it


----------



## skydog55 (Jun 11, 2011)

i agree with some of the other posts. i made a batch of butter last night and some cookies today. the butter stunk the entire house up! when i made cookies today, there was just a faint bud smell.


----------



## mrstoney420 (Jun 20, 2011)

how long does it take to air out the house and how long does the smells linger? i am only conserned about smell as i live in an apartment and wouldnt wanna make it smell like straight ganja wen we have a lovely garden full...would closing up the house and turin on the vent fan be good enough? that would be pretty hard to identify were the smells r coming from.


----------



## Time is Now 4:20 (Jun 26, 2011)

I made cannabutter last night and cookies today. House stinks, but 15 minutes with ceiling fans going and upstairs/downstairs window flow, and it's back to regular smelling pig sty. I'm also bummed that my cookies didn't turn out so great. I substituted just under 1/4 stick of cannabutter for reg. butter called for in Betty Crocker choc chip recipe. I did the deed using a crock pot on low for 4 hours. It produced 17 fatties, i.e., thicker than your average cookie, and I have eaten four of them in the past 3 hours. Nada. Ok, maybe a slight tingle. And they taste like crap. Must dunk them in strong coffee before wolfing them down. Dank weed? Nah. Stank house? Yeah. Wait, maybe I can feel something...finally. Probably aided by the fact that I just vaped a fattie. Hmm, this seems to be coming on; probably should ave qit at thre


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 28, 2011)

well the cookies are gunna take a long time to kick in< your gunna forget about it before it reminds you by kicking you in the ass...LoL atleast if you made it right... and if you did, it should taste just fine...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 28, 2011)

unless you bought an oz of shwuag dirt for 40 bux then it would taste like ass....


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 12, 2015)

Brump.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 12, 2015)

The answer = hopefully it will.


----------



## cowtown (Sep 2, 2015)

Up with an old thread. I made a pound of butter with two ounces of leaf from my female trimmings. I used the crockpot method and when I strained the stuff it smelled more like wet boiled vegetables. 

I just cut the butter out of the water after it hardened and it smells nothing like MJ. Is that normal?


----------



## New Age United (Sep 2, 2015)

cowtown said:


> Up with an old thread. I made a pound of butter with two ounces of leaf from my female trimmings. I used the crockpot method and when I strained the stuff it smelled more like wet boiled vegetables.
> 
> I just cut the butter out of the water after it hardened and it smells nothing like MJ. Is that normal?


No that's not normal it should have a fairly strong smell of bud to it. I'd try it anyways but might not be too potent.


----------



## fumble (Sep 3, 2015)

it is pretty normal...I often get a smell of canned peas lol...and believe me, it is potent


----------



## cowtown (Sep 3, 2015)

New Age United said:


> No that's not normal it should have a fairly strong smell of bud to it. I'd try it anyways but might not be too potent.





fumble said:


> it is pretty normal...I often get a smell of canned peas lol...and believe me, it is potent


Haha okay it is my first time making butter so I will whip up a batch of cookies and let you know how it goes.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 3, 2015)

cowtown said:


> Haha okay it is my first time making butter so I will whip up a batch of cookies and let you know how it goes.


Ya let us know, I've made it maybe 5 times and it always had the smell and taste of bud that's all.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 3, 2015)

Smells like shit every time never fail.. Not butter, not bud... Old canned peas with dirty feet is pretty close...

Also DONT lick the bowl then eat a bunch of fresh brownies.. Talk about green fever


----------



## New Age United (Sep 3, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Smells like shit every time never fail.. Not butter, not bud... Old canned peas with dirty feet is pretty close...
> 
> Also DONT lick the bowl then eat a bunch of fresh brownies.. Talk about green fever


That's funny I've never smelled that before, I make it with my vaped bud and it smells just like vaped bud.


----------



## fumble (Sep 3, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Smells like shit every time never faialtitude every
> 
> Not butter, not bud... Old canned peas with dirty feet is pretty close...
> 
> Also DONT lick the bowl then eat a bunch of fresh brownies.. Talk about green fever


Lol...pretty damn accurate. And as a matter of fact i am quite effing high and gaining altitude every minute . Just finished up with 4 different flavors of cookies


----------



## Alaric (Sep 3, 2015)

Never made butter or bubble hash----too lazy. I use a home made tumbler for my dried trim (125 micron stainless steel screen).

Just mix that hash in with the brownie mix------about 45 minutes later (for me) extreme kind of body high-----a lot different than smoking.

As yes-----that stanks too.

A~~~


----------



## Camarospirit (Sep 30, 2015)

borntoshine said:


> I've never ever used marijuana when baking something.. I'm planning to do some experimenting next week so I just want to know if it will stink up my house?


The technique I have been using for decades is much simpler and healthier that making butter or oil. The amount of pot depends on how much you are making and quality of your green. However, I found if using one box of brownie mix all you need is a few tablespoons of cleaned weed to make a fun batch. If you have more then by all means add it in. Once the pot is clean but it on a cutting board and chop as fine as you like with a sharp knife. If you are not trying to hide this "secret ingredient" then you can skip this part. Then get a non-stick pan and set it on the stove that is set to medium. Put the green in the pan and continually swirl it around so it does not burn. Continue to move it around in the pan till it starts to turn brown. If it starts to smoke take the pan off the stove to cool down a bit. Repeat till most of it looks a light brown. You then add it to your brownies, cookies or whatever you are making. It is much healthier than using sticks of butter or cups of oil. It does smell a little but not that bad. Give it a try, you'll love it!!


----------

